# Pescadero, San Gregoria, La Honda Loop 6/12/2011



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

*EDIT: SEE POST #7 FOR THE ACTUAL ROUTE*



If anyone is up for coast ride on Sunday 6/12/2011, start time 9am, beginning here:

Start location

Doing 2 circuits around this course:

http://www.altovelo.org/pescadero/2011/2011_pesky_map.pdf

This is the course for the Pescadero road race on June 18. I'd like to give it a ride before the race, at something that might be called a brisk pace, but for comparison, I was NOT in the first group up Mt. Hamilton.

If Saturday 6/11/2011 works better please post. It would be fun to have some company for this ride.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

are we starting in Pescadero?

edit. sounds like it. I will try to wake up extra early and ride there. Hopefully it'll be warm enough by then.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd rather ride down there then drive out. Maybe we can organize a group to ride down there.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

I figured I'd use the same start location as the race, but I'd be happy riding the route without simulating the race.

How about following the route on the west side (just one circuit), but starting at either Rosati's/Alpine Inn, or somewhere in Woodside (Robert's?), then:

Up Old La Honda, 
West Side Old La Honda
84
down Pescadero
Stage road
84 back up and over to Woodside/or Alpine Inn

That's 53 miles from Roberts in Woodside and maybe another few miles longer if the start/end is Alpine Inn plus your commute miles.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Up Old La Honda,
> West Side Old La Honda
> 84
> down Pescadero
> ...


I'd be up for something like that.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

i will join in on the fun as well


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Right, not hearing any motions to change the date or start location, it will be Sunday, 6/12 at 9am, departing from Robert's Market parking lot in Woodside. 

Route

Route description: From Roberts at the corner of Canada and Woodside Road (84) to Mtn Home Road, Portola, Old La Honda, West Old La Honda, left at Pescadero Road, right on Stage Road, right on Woodside (84) back up over the hill to Roberts.

If you are driving to the start location, there's a public parking lot just a mile away (or I believe you can park along Woodside road but never done that) here:

Parking

Parking description: If you are going west on Woodside Road (84) up the hill, after you pass underneath 280 there is a parking lot on the left (south) side. 

The weather should be clearing up to "sunny" and 70 for that weekend. We may get lucky and have a bona fide summer beach tour.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

your links do not seem to be working...


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Not sure why the links aren't working. The route is a mapmyride map that is set to public. The second is a google map.

As backup I've added descriptions to the post above.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I would like to attend, and I was wondering if anyone lives near by and could let me park at their place and ride there together.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

PoorCyclist said:


> I would like to attend, and I was wondering if anyone lives near by and could let me park at their place and ride there together.


Park at Woodside Town Hall. Just off Whiskey Hill and Woodside road. There is a parking lot there were people park.

http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...&hnear=Woodside+Rd,+Woodside,+California&z=17


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

The weather forecast is looking very good. We might even get bright sunshine all the way out to the coast.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry to have to bow out. Just found out that the hospital is placing me on call and I can't be more than an hour away from the hospital.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Catch you next time Colike20.

Dr. John, by the way do you ride a Madone 5.9, about 2007-2008 model year? I met a Dr. last Sunday, we were talking about the poor sap (in a car) who got a ticket for rolling through the intersection at Woodside/Canada. I was riding a white Gary Fisher. We never exchanged names though as is typical on the occasions when you chat with a stranger on a ride.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Road Hazar...just an fyi, Tour de Cure is this Sunday...there will be a lot of riders starting on Page Mill Rd, up Kings Mtn, down 84 to Pescedero to Stage to Hwy 1 and then up Tunitas back to Page Mill. Again, just an fyi that there will be a lot of riders out there this weekend, although there are shorter distances that the Tour de Cure will make available so I can't say what % will do the long routes. Good luck!


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking at the Tour de Cure 120K route and start time, there's a good chance we will be riding side by side with them. We might benefit from the volunteers who guide/warn traffic.


----------



## lookkg461 (Jun 9, 2011)

I will be doing the tour de cure 120k, maybe I'll see you guys there.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

hey, are there any water refills along the way? and I don't mean bumping water from the actual Tour de Cure support.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

PoorCyclist said:


> hey, are there any water refills along the way? and I don't mean bumping water from the actual Tour de Cure support.


There is one at the top of 84 & Skyline at the gas station and there is a water refill at Pescadero Bakery. Probably some where in between too but two bottles is enough for me on a 50 mile ride.


----------



## Peninsula Ryan (Aug 2, 2002)

Dutch Biker and I will be there. Looking forward to a coastside ride in the sun!!!

Water is available in a number of places on the route, as mentioned above, and at McDonald County park on Haskins


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

And there's a country version of a 7-11 at Stage and 84.

Sounds like we have:

Peninsula Ryan
Dutch Biker
Parity
PoorCyclist
Dr. John (maybe?)

I'll be wearing this jersey, its the most distinctive one I have so it should be easy to spot at the Robert's parking lot* in Woodside: 










*To be clear, we can meet in the parking lot on bikes, but I wouldn't recommend parking a car here. See above posts for that.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Dr. John (maybe?)


Yep, I'll be there. 

Sorry, this thread has drifted a bit, which is fine by me, but the exact specifics (meeting place and time)? _Nevermind. Just notice the details are in post 7)._ 

Thanks for putting this together. Looking forward to a good ride.



> Dr. John, by the way do you ride a Madone 5.9, about 2007-2008 model year?


 Nope. Not me. I'm on a blue Specialized Tarmac or a red/white BMC Race Master. Haven't decided what I'll ride Sunday. I'll probably wear my company's kit (Solazyme), or at least the jersey (really hard to not wear the Assos FI13  )


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Where is everybody else???


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be the guy with the "I Ride With Diabetes" red jersey!  Ride safe everyone, it's going to be a beautiful day!


----------



## Peninsula Ryan (Aug 2, 2002)

Dr_John said:


> I'll probably wear my company's kit (Solazyme), or at least the jersey (really hard to not wear the Assos FI13  )



Ah ha...very interested...I've been following your company for a number of years now. It'll be interesting to talk!

See you all on Sunday!


----------



## Peninsula Ryan (Aug 2, 2002)

Dr_John said:


> I'll probably wear my company's kit (Solazyme), or at least the jersey (really hard to not wear the Assos FI13  )



Ah ha...very interesting...I've been following your company for a number of years now. It'll be interesting to talk!

See you all on Sunday!


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll be there in a kit that says 'Unattached Rider'.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow it was nasty on the other side of the hill today. 

Remember to always bring some extra gear when heading towards the coast. 

Have fun and be safe. I personally would not want to ride up 84 during the week let alone on the weekend. I guess you guys will benefit from so many riders out so that is a good thing.

If anyone wants to do a coastal ride during the week let me know. I can go almost any day with some planning.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

heythorp said:


> Wow it was nasty on the other side of the hill today.


Are you referring to the wind?

How windy are the roads on this route? I just got blown off the road today, the weather station said it was 30mph but I think it is more.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

It's always windy by the ocean but today was nasty from the biig drop in temperature wind and the threat of rain. 

It was actually nicer east of the mountain and much more windy too. My start time found little wind this am but by the time I came back over it was brutal descending kings getting blown around. The wind in Rwc right now is crazy strong.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

The great weather forecast we had is not holding up but we are only down to good. Partly cloudy, upper 60's on the east side, down to 60 on the west side, 10-20mph winds. But as heythorp said, it can drop another 5 or 10 degrees no matter what the forecast is. Our only real climb, Old La Honda, isn't very long, so I'll be dressing for the descent to the colder weather at the beach. For me that means a light thermal base layer that still breathes well.

Woodside/84 from the beach to the hill isn't that bad on Sundays. Most of it has a wide shoulder until you start to climb to Skyline.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't know the roads so I created a course file for Garmin based on the route Road Hazard created.

Rename it back to ZIP and unzip it and import via garmin training center, send to device.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Weather alert: Today the west side of Old La Honda was damp and 50 with fog. The trees were dripping and the fog was thick enough to leave condensation on my bike.

Tomorrow is supposed to be slightly warmer but...

I'm definitely going to add toe covers and windproof gloves and a packable windbreaker to my get up.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

That's pretty much the weather I experienced yesterday. I looked at the mountain this morning and I said to my GF that it must be miserable up there right now. 


Going towards the ocean without a wind proof vest (at the very least) and long fingered gloves (even if vented) is not a wise choice. Especially with the weather we have been having. 

I might join you for the ride up OLH. Not sure if I can make the start time. Have fun!


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

that was fun, too bad i had to cut out early. Good luck with the race!


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

How did the the ride go? 

I figured you guys would zoom past me on OLH. You must have been nice and gave me a 20 minute head start. 

Dutch I am really surprised you didn't pass me on W. Alpine, I popped big time going over that thing. Its time to get some riding in. I am so far behind last year and last year wasn't very good. 

The fog was pretty thick coming down WOLH.

Anyone else get to suck in the fumes of the old cars?


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

It was a good ride, I rode at my own pace and feel like my form was pretty good.
Descenting on damp roads is new to me.. temperature mostly was fine.. it's all good.
I just noticed the ride put me pass 100K elevation gain for the year.
Nice meeting you all..


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep did not see you going up Alpine, i will have to admit I was going at a snails pace and was just really paying attention to the scenery and the old race cars.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the ride. That route is beautiful. 

It was a pleasure meeting everyone and I appreciate the chance to ride with you guys and get a benchmark for how fast the fast guys go, even if on a casual ride. I also appreciate all your good samaritan spirit with the regroups. It's great motivation to step out of the Sunday easy ride routine and get a view of the next riding/fitness summit, so to speak. 

Hopefully you guys met some people you could do some serious riding with.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the ride. I had fun and got in a pretty good work out.

Nice to meet a bunch of new people. I'm always up for a ride at about that pace/effort. Let's do it again.

Here's the details for the ride (I parked near Canada College):


----------



## Peninsula Ryan (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks Road Hazard for getting us together, we should do it again soon. Great to meet you all, and thanks for making the drive PoorCyclist. Maybe next time you'll get to see the sun! We should do this again soon!


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I am thinking about doing this route on Sunday starting from around woodside. Question is. Can I legally park at that elementary school? Any other parking options? I usually park on Canada near Edgewoo


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know about the school, but I parked at Woodside City Hall and saw many other cyclists doing the same. City hall is east of the elementary school, so from Canada going south, turn left on 84, right on Whiskey Hill, and about 25 yards later turn right into the driveway. You'll be in a big parking area which is several parking lots open to each other, parking for the various businesses is on the right, city hall parking on the left.


----------

